# Deprofundis garage instrumental noise-rock from the early 1990'' Bloodmoney



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i was mad when i found out there were several *bloodmoney *none from montreal, anyway, this is , my attemps at noise-rock| sludge & doom , prog, this was recorded in 1990 so bare whit me i was a youngster blugeoning my guitar and bass, trying to sound indus-rock but would up improvisation garage noise rock that are damage in a way but it worth a listen if your into noise more than rock,,,,, pigeon hole this between A.N.P (absolut null punkt ) and Gore from netherlands but more rusty sloppy more drunk , anyway these were the 1990'' early deprofundis life, before he done Hexen smoke and fire and before *Usine no.451*

https://erebus3.bandcamp.com/album/bloodmoney

:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I can't help wondering what Hans Keller would have made of rusty knife 2.


----------

